
Marijuana Is More Dangerous Than You Think - mudil
https://www.wsj.com/articles/marijuana-is-more-dangerous-than-you-think-11546527075
======
samstave
Utter crap.

[https://outline.com/xXTtfz](https://outline.com/xXTtfz)

\---

This article is absolute bullshit and is a marketing piece for this hack's new
book which is coming out.

"Its impossible to tell is cannabis is responsible for an increase in
violence"

Then goes on to say that "for centuries people have known that cannabis causes
mental illness and violence"

Who the hell is this idiot.

~~~
Thetawaves
It really goes to show where exactly WSJ has gone over the last decade. Rupert
Murdock turned it into nothing more than a tabloid.

